# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch tại hồ tự nhiên Ba Bể (Bắc Kạn)

## Meoluoi9x

*Bắc Kạn là tỉnh được thiên nhiên ban tặng cho nhiều phong cảnh thơ mộng, hữu tình. Trong đó hồ Ba Bể đang trở thành một trung tâm du lịch của vùng trung du và miền núi phía Bắc.

1. Phương tiện:*

Từ Hà Nội, ô tô là phương tiện thuận tiện nhất cho bạn lên Bắc Kạn.

Xe dịch vụ đi Bắc Kạn xuất phát từ bến Mỹ Đình có giá trung bình từ 100.000 - 130.000 đồng/lượt.

Nếu bạn sử dụng xe ô tô riêng để đi Bắc Kạn thì chú ý đi đúng làn đường và tốc độ quy định khi lưu thông trên đường vào ban ngày để tránh bị phạt. Vào buổi tối, xe sẽ đi được tốc độ nhanh hơn. Bạn nên đi đường quốc lộ 3: qua Tỉnh Thái Nguyên, đường tuy hẹp nhưng bằng phẳng, dễ đi. Bạn cũng có thể đi xe máy từ Hà Nội lên Bắc Kạn.
Đến Bắc Kạn, bạn có thể sử dụng xe khách nội tỉnh, thuê xe máy hoặc đi xe ôm để đi đến các điểm tham quan xung quanh. Lưu ý: nếu bạn đi xe khách nội tỉnh đến hồ Ba Bể thì điểm đỗ xe khách cách điểm hồ 16km. Vì vậy, để tới khu lòng hồ, bạn phải thuê xe ôm chở vào.

*2. Nghỉ ngơi:*

Khách sạn và nhà nghỉ trên Bắc Kạn không có nhiều cho bạn lựa chọn. Vì thế bạn nên gọi điện đặt phòng trước để tránh tình trạng hết chỗ. Dưới đây là 1 số địa chỉ uy tín, giá thành phải chăng, chỉ khoảng 300.000đ/phòng ở được từ 5-7 người.

Khách sạn Bắc Kạn: Tổ 8B, phường Đức Xuân, Bắc Kạn. Khách sạn Hương Sơn: Phường Sông Cầu, Bắc Kạn. Nhà khách Tỉnh Ủy: Phường Đức Xuân, Bắc Kạn.

Khách sạn Ba Bể: Thị trấn Chợ Rã, Ba Bể. Khách sạn Phja Bjooc: Thị trấn Chợ Rã, Ba Bể. Nhà khách Vườn Quốc gia Ba Bể: Vườn Quốc gia Ba Bể, xã Nam Mẫu, Ba Bể.

*3. Điểm tham quan:*

Hồ Ba Bể và vườn quốc gia Ba Bể: Hồ Ba Bể là hồ kiến tạo lớn nhất miền Bắc Việt Nam, được bao bọc xung quanh bởi những dãy núi đá vôi và rừng nguyên sinh, có nhiều hang động và những suối ngầm. Toàn cảnh hồ như 1 bức tranh thủy mặc làm say lòng du khách thập phương.

Để khám phá hết vẻ đẹp của hồ, bạn nên thuê 1 chiếc thuyền với giá 200.000 – 350.000đ. Thuyền sẽ dẫn bạn thăm nhiều điểm: đảo Bà Góa, hang Tiên, động Puông, 3 hồ: Pé Lầm, Pé Lù, Pé Lèng…



Bến thuyền
Động Puông: Đây là điểm du lịch sinh thái độc đáo, hấp dẫn. Động kỳ thú với nhiều cột đá hình thù kỳ dị, hùng vĩ. Trong động còn có đàn dơi hàng chục vạn con sinh sống và trú ngụ.

Thác Đầu Đẳng: là 1 thác nước hùng vĩ nằm tiếp giáp với tỉnh Tuyên Quang, thác là nơi dòng sông Năng bị chặn lại bởi những tảng đá lớn nhỏ xếp chồng lên nhau, nước chảy xối xiết. Thác nước nằm giữa núi rừng hoang sơ đã tạo ra một khung cảnh ấn tượng khó quên.



Bước qua biển báo này là địa phận tỉnh Tuyên Quang
Động Hua Mạ: là 1 sơn động nổi tiếng nằm cách hồ Ba Bể khoảng 6 km về phía Nam. Động nằm ở độ cao 350m so với mặt nước biển, trên lưng chừng núi. Cửa động trông xuống một vùng nước non xanh biếc. Hua Mạ là hang động lớn với vẻ đẹp cuốn hút, mang trong lòng những huyền sử kỳ bí.



Cảnh ở Hua Mạ
Ngoài ra, bạn còn có thể thăm quan rất nhiều địa danh khác như: Ao Tiên, điểm du lịch Phya Khao, Kim Hỷ, động Nàng Tiên, thác Nà Đăng, bản Pác Ngòi, suối Thác Giềng…



Suối Thác Giềng nước trong vắt soi bóng rừng xanh
*4. Ăn gì:*

Lẩu cá và cá nướng ở bản Pắc Ngòi là món ăn nổi tiếng. Đến bản, đừng bỏ qua gà đồi nướng, dê nướng, lợn sữa quay (khoảng 250.000 – 300.000đ/con) ăn cùng xôi nếp nương.

Bắc Kạn còn nổi tiếng với các đặc sản: phở chua Cao Bằng, bánh cuốn chan đặc biệt, măng ngâm ớt, mứt mận (200.000-240.000đ/kg).



Bánh cuốn chan nước dùng xương



Phở chua Cao Bằng
*5. Những điều cần lưu ý:*

Khi du lịch Bắc Kạn cần chuẩn bị tư trang phù hợp: giầy thể thao, quần áo cotton, keo xịt muỗi và côn trùng. Mang theo nước lọc hoặc C sủi bổ sung khoáng chất cùng chút đồ ăn nhẹ.

Nên nghỉ ngơi trong bản của người dân tộc và đi chợ phiên Nam Cường vào sáng Chủ Nhật.



(Theo afamily)



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch Hồ Ba Bể - Thác Bản Giốc (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Tour du lich Ho Ba Be - Thac Ban Gioc (3 Ngay 2 Dem)* 


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bắc Kạn* - *tour du lich Bac Kan* 


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bắc Kạn click vào *du lịch Bắc Kạn* - *du lich Bac Kan*

----------


## dung89

Nước hồ trong quá, nhưng mùa này đi hồ thì lạnh lắm

----------

